# Wo kauft Ihr Eure NCSoft Gamecards ?



## igk (20. September 2009)

Nabend allerseits,

der Stress von gestern ist wieder vorüber, warten wir mal auf morgen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich würde interessieren wo Ihr eure Gamecards besorgen werdet bzw. schon besorgt. Ich kaufe im Moment 60 Tage für 23,99€ bei ***.de, besser als 26€ von NCSoft direkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kennt Ihr jemand günstigeren, würd mich interessieren, möchte mich gerne "eindecken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch wenn wer privat verkauft, bitte PM an mich.

*EDIT* Da ich nun mehrmals schlechtere Erfahrungen bei directkey.de gemacht habe, wurde oben wieder mein Ex-Lieferant und euch sicherlich durchaus bekannter Händler ***.de eingetragen.


----------



## Aschilles (20. September 2009)

***, 22,99 € für 60tage


----------



## Aldaria (20. September 2009)

Habe ein Abo über meine Visa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeinCoolerOnkel (20. September 2009)

Paysafe. Gibts an jeder Tankstelle, Trafik und sonst wo. Bekommt auch jeder


----------



## Orego (20. September 2009)

Aschilles schrieb:


> ***, 22,99 € für 60tage




Der ist nicht seriös, google spuckt böse sachen raus


topic: ich glaub ich hols von saturn oder mediamarkt


----------



## Navidgirnuod (20. September 2009)

Orego schrieb:


> Der ist nicht seriös, google spuckt böse sachen raus
> 
> 
> topic: ich glaub ich hols von saturn oder mediamarkt



Richtig dieser Händler ist Illegal da er auch Gold Verkauft bei Spielen die dieses verbieten.

Bitte zum eigenen Wohl und dem der Allgemeinheit nicht dort kaufen!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW: hab mir directkey.de angeschaut und das sieht ganz seriös aus.  Auch wenn mir bislang nicht klar ist woher sie diese Kampfpreise beziehen.


----------



## Misuma (20. September 2009)

Orego schrieb:


> Der ist nicht seriös, google spuckt böse sachen raus
> 
> 
> topic: ich glaub ich hols von saturn oder mediamarkt




keys und gamecards kann man bei *** oder randy run ruhig kaufen...

nur nich sowas pöses wie gold/kinah oder accounts ^^  !!!!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuskorr (20. September 2009)

Per Mastercard, womit sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (20. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> keys und gamecards kann man bei *** oder randy run ruhig kaufen...
> 
> nur nich sowas pöses wie gold/kinah oder accounts ^^  !!!!
> 
> ...



Ich würde persönlich davon abraten, *** ist keine seriöse Firma. Sie erbringen zwar ihre Dienstleistung wie versprochen, aber respekt vor Kundendaten haben sie nicht. Ich habe einmal was bei ihnen gekauft, seid da, schicken sie mir immer ihre scheiss Newsletter, austragen ist nicht möglich, die funktion ist deaktiviert und wenn man den SUpport anspricht, machen sie auch nix.


----------



## Lilynight (20. September 2009)

*PaysafeCard*​*
 finde ich für die Onlinezhalung sehr gut. Diese erhällt man an jeder Tankstelle, Lotto Geschäfft oder Kiosk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. *


----------



## Rubinweapon (20. September 2009)

directkey.de bin ich mir auch am anschauen ne weile..60 tage 20.50..aber keine ahnung ob der laden trustet ist


----------



## Sin (20. September 2009)

Ich such mir nen weiblichen GM, schlaf mit ihr, und hab Aion 4 free :-P


----------



## Navidgirnuod (20. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> keys und gamecards kann man bei *** oder randy run ruhig kaufen...
> 
> nur nich sowas pöses wie gold/kinah oder accounts ^^  !!!!
> 
> ...



nein du kannst nicht einfach die Augen vor criminellen Handlungen verschliessen und dir nur den Teil nehmen der legal ist. Wer egal ob wissentlich oder ausversehen eine criminelle Firma unterstützt macht sich strafbar. Ganz einfach!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenklaY (20. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich such mir nen weiblichen GM, schlaf mit ihr, und hab Aion 4 free :-P



hmmm das war eigentlich mei idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xD


----------



## Akavir (20. September 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Richtig dieser Händler ist Illegal da er auch Gold Verkauft bei Spielen die dieses verbieten.
> 
> Bitte zum eigenen Wohl und dem der Allgemeinheit nicht dort kaufen!!!
> 
> ...




Spiele können verbieten was sie wollen. Goldkauf ist in Deutschland legal. Nuff said.  Ob man es toleriert ist eine andere Sache (aber Chinesen müssen ja auch leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Navidgirnuod (20. September 2009)

Akavir schrieb:


> Spiele können verbieten was sie wollen. Goldkauf ist in Deutschland legal. Nuff said.  Ob man es toleriert ist eine andere Sache (aber Chinesen müssen ja auch leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moment! Du gehst einen Vertrag mit dem Hersteller des Spiels ein indem du dich verpflichtest dich an die Benutzungsrechte zu halten. In diesen steht das Verbot von Gold/Account/Charakter Kauf und Verkauf.

Das es in Deutschland vermutlich keinen Richter geben wird der eine solche Anklage auch nur im Ansatz zulassen würde hat nichts mit der Situation ansich zu tun.

Im Zweifelsfall richtet dich nämlich niemand in Deutschland sondern NCSoft sagt auch aus Korea einfach *winkewinke* und dein Account war mal.

Was dir dann dein "in Deutschland legal" bringt kannst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Astrakiller (20. September 2009)

Muss ich eigentlich wenn ich meinen Account inne Vollversion upgrade irgendeine Zahlungsmethode angeben?Hab hier weder GTC noch Kreditkarte ..


----------



## Akavir (20. September 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Moment! Du gehst einen Vertrag mit dem Hersteller des Spiels ein indem du dich verpflichtest dich an die Benutzungsrechte zu halten. In diesen steht das Verbot von Gold/Account/Charakter Kauf und Verkauf.
> 
> Das es in Deutschland vermutlich keinen Richter geben wird der eine solche Anklage auch nur im Ansatz zulassen würde hat nichts mit der Situation ansich zu tun.
> 
> ...



Achja,
ich liebe Hörensagen wissen =) Lies einfach mal das: http://www.heise.de/ct/05/20/178/default.shtml

Gruß
Akavir


----------



## Aldaria (20. September 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Moment! Du gehst einen Vertrag mit dem Hersteller des Spiels ein indem du dich verpflichtest dich an die Benutzungsrechte zu halten. In diesen steht das Verbot von Gold/Account/Charakter Kauf und Verkauf.



Schon mal was von Absoluten und Relativen Rechten gehört? Das Handeln mit Gold bewegt sich dazwischen und kann von MMPOGs nicht verboten werden, mann kann einfach den aufkleber Dienstleistung und Zeitaufwand draufkleben und schon ist es legal.


----------



## Akavir (20. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Absoluten und Relativen Rechten gehört? Das Handeln mit Gold bewegt sich dazwischen und kann von MMPOGs nicht verboten werden, mann kann einfach den aufkleber Dienstleistung und Zeitaufwand draufkleben und schon ist es legal.



Nein habe ich zwar nicht, aber Tatsache ist, dass man in Deutschland die Möglichkeit hat Gold zu kaufen und nicht dafür belangt werden kann. Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen. Ob man dies toleriert bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Aldaria (20. September 2009)

Akavir schrieb:


> Nein habe ich zwar nicht, aber Tatsache ist, dass man in Deutschland die Möglichkeit hat Gold zu kaufen und nicht dafür belangt werden kann.



Naja, kurz gesagt es geht darum, dass man bei gewissen gesetzlichen Sachen die freiheit hat, es abzuändern, beispiel laufzeiten von Verträgen etc, bei anderen nicht, beispielsweise Sterbehilfen. Und darum geht es, Blizzard oder eine ähnliche Firma hat kein Einfluss darauf, wenn ich meine Zeit verkaufe um beispielsweise 1000g zu farmen und zu verschenken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wichtig, ich verschenke das Gold und verrechne den Zeitaufwand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (20. September 2009)

DeinCoolerOnkel schrieb:


> Paysafe. Gibts an jeder Tankstelle, Trafik und sonst wo. Bekommt auch jeder



Genau, und man lernt zu sparen da auf der Karte immer etwas Guthaben bis zum nächsten Abo Zahlungstermin übrig bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (20. September 2009)

igk schrieb:


> Wo kauft Ihr Eure NCSoft Gamecards ?




ehhmm nirgens...
KK oder lastschrift, jeh nachdem wir mir is..


----------



## travisbarker (20. September 2009)

Werd meine Karten auch bei Saturn holen, meine erste werd ich gleich am 25ten kaufen zusammen mit der Aion CE die sie netterweise zurück gelegt haben nach mehrmaligem nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Yiraja (20. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Ich würde persönlich davon abraten, *** ist keine seriöse Firma. Sie erbringen zwar ihre Dienstleistung wie versprochen, aber respekt vor Kundendaten haben sie nicht. Ich habe einmal was bei ihnen gekauft, seid da, schicken sie mir immer ihre scheiss Newsletter, austragen ist nicht möglich, die funktion ist deaktiviert und wenn man den SUpport anspricht, machen sie auch nix.



oh man ich hab aion zwar diesmal bei ncsoft direkt gekauft, un n abo per paypal eingerichtet. Aber ich bin seit ewigkeiten kunde von *** un ich kann mich nich beschweren, die cd-keys die von denen ausgeschickt wurden ham immer ohne probleme funktioniert und waren nach 5 minuten schon da. Newsletter gibts vielleicht alle paar monate ma ne mail oda wenn special angebote anstehen musst dir ma nich in die hose machen. Und man kann die seite nich als unseriös abstempeln weil die gold oder gameaccounts anbieten, das gibts bei ebay auch zwar von privatpersonen aber kommt aufs gleiche hinaus^^.


----------



## Lintflas (20. September 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, warum man sich (als Deutscher) die Mühe machen sollte, Gamecards zu bestellen.
Jeder normale Mensch verfügt doch über ein Bankkonto. Für mich ist Lastschrift (ELV) immer noch die bequemste und sicherste Methode. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## SIERRA 117 (20. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Per Mastercard, womit sonst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sing


ich habe aber GOLD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (20. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> /sing
> 
> 
> ich habe aber GOLD
> ...





Lintflas schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, warum man sich (als Deutscher) die Mühe machen sollte, Gamecards zu bestellen.
> Jeder normale Mensch verfügt doch über ein Bankkonto. Für mich ist Lastschrift (ELV) immer noch die bequemste und sicherste Methode.
> 
> 
> ...


du hattes sicher deine erste kreditkarte mit 15 was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Lintflas (20. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> /sing
> 
> 
> ich habe aber GOLD
> ...




Als ob ne Goldcard heutzutage noch was besonderes wäre. Die bekommt man sogar als Hartz IV-Empfänger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (20. September 2009)

amazon


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. September 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, warum man sich (als Deutscher) die Mühe machen sollte, Gamecards zu bestellen.
> Jeder normale Mensch verfügt doch über ein Bankkonto. Für mich ist Lastschrift (ELV) immer noch die bequemste und sicherste Methode.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sach ma ganz einfach: Denken und Kohle sparen!

Meine letzten Gamecards für WoW waren entweder über einen eBay-Seller oder im Angebot im Laden um die Ecke.

12,99 € Monat - Lastschrift
60 Tage GTC - 15 Euro.

Jetzt rechne mal was günstiger ist.


----------



## Yiraja (20. September 2009)

15 euro für die gtc is doch scho wieder absolut unrealistisch ... natürlich vom lkw gefallen un so...
15 euro für 30 tage ja  aber doch net für 60. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. September 2009)

aber nich jeder kriegt die GTC´s so billig an Land.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es auch NCSoft GTC´s für 2 Wochen gibt.  stimmt das?

wenn ja, dann wechsel ich vermutlich auch von ELV zu GTC, weil ich so einfach flexibler bin, was des zeitliche angeht.
Ich komm mir immer so schlecht vor, wenn ich Geld zum Fenster rauswerf ( bezahle, und dann nur vllt 5 Tage spiele )


----------



## travisbarker (20. September 2009)

Mit ein bisschen Glück kann man über ebay gutes Geld sparen wenn man sich dort die Cards ersteigert! Oder wenn man noch AoC spielt so wie ich zwischendurch dann sollte man zu Saturn gehen, denn die verscherbeln die Cards für 10 € / 60 Tage! Ich weiß nicht ob das in jedem Saturn so ist aber zumindest hier bei uns in Hannover.


----------



## nirvanager1 (20. September 2009)

Ich werd sie auch entweder bei *** kaufen
oder ich geh zum GameStop oder Saturn

*** ist seriös...hab dort meinen WoW acc verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit ich das was ich in das game reingsteckt hab auch n teil zurück bekomm ...
hat alles geklappt innerhalb von 7 Tagen war Geld auf Konto


----------



## Cloudsbrother (20. September 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, warum man sich (als Deutscher) die Mühe machen sollte, Gamecards zu bestellen.
> Jeder normale Mensch verfügt doch über ein Bankkonto. Für mich ist Lastschrift (ELV) immer noch die bequemste und sicherste Methode.
> 
> 
> ...



Eine ernst gemeinte Frage:
Wie mach ichn das per Lastschrift?
Wär mir auch so am liebsten da ichs bei WoW auch gemacht habe und nie probleme hatte.
Ist halt wie du sagst am einfachsten aber beim angeben der Bezahlmethode hab ich diese Option nicht gesehen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Ich werd sie auch entweder bei *** kaufen
> oder ich geh zum GameStop oder Saturn
> 
> *** ist seriös...hab dort meinen WoW acc verkauft
> ...



ja sehr seriös..du nimmst als beispiel etwas das eigentlich von blizz verboten wurde (jaja nervt mich jetzt nicht mit euren gesetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## nirvanager1 (20. September 2009)

Blizz gibt keine Gesetze...es sind eher Richtlinien...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Blizz gibt keine Gesetze...es sind eher Richtlinien...



niemand hat das gegenteil behauptet..allerdings ist es bindent sich an die AGBs zu halten wenn man sie unterschreibt


----------



## nirvanager1 (20. September 2009)

stimmt schon aber wenn man aufhört is einen das egal...zumindest wars mir dann egal...ich hätte ihn entweder verschenkt oder verkauft und verkaufen hat mir mehr gebracht..aber egal..wir schweifen vom Thema ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiß einer ob es ein Lifetime abo geben wird?


----------



## OldboyX (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> niemand hat das gegenteil behauptet..allerdings ist es bindent sich an die AGBs zu halten wenn man sie unterschreibt



Nein ist es eben nicht, denn es ist nur solange bindend, solange die AGBS auch im Einklang mit den deutschen Gesetzen stehen. Dies tun sie beim Thema Goldverkauf oder Accountverkauf eben nicht. 

Insofern gilt:
Goldkauf und Verkauf sowie Accountverkauf sind in Deutschland völlig legal (haben andere schon geschrieben).

Blizzard kann Accounts bei Goldhandel und Accounthandel jedoch sperren (Hausrecht).

Das Problem dabei ist, dass Blizzard es sehr schwer hat einen Goldhandel nachzuweisen, da schließlich jeder Spieler jedem beliebigen anderen Spieler so viel Gold schenken kann wie er möchte und es für Blizzard nahezu unmöglich ist die zugehörige Realgeld Transaktion nachzuweisen.

Bei den allermeisten Accounts die gebannt werden, müsste Blizzard selbst nach ihren eigenen ABGs und nach dem Gesetz die Accounts wieder freigeben, wenn jemand dies einklagen würde (nur wer macht das schon).

BTW bannt Blizzard (Eu Zone) in erster Linie automatisch alle Accounts die mit größeren Goldbeträgen an und von chinesischen IP Adressen auffallen...


----------



## Lintflas (20. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich sach ma ganz einfach: Denken und Kohle sparen!
> 
> Meine letzten Gamecards für WoW waren entweder über einen eBay-Seller oder im Angebot im Laden um die Ecke.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube es piept! DU gibst MIR den Tip zu denken und Kohle zu sparen?

Dann gebe ich den Tip mal gleich an Dich zurück. 

Eine 60 Tage Gamecard für 15&#8364; gibt es vielleicht in deinem Paralleluniversum oder unter seltensten Umständen bei Ebay (wenn man VIEL Glück hat), aber im Normalfall gibt es sowas nicht, junger Freund. Und die paar Euros sind mir nicht wirklich wichtig. Frag doch einfach mal deine Mutti, ob sie Dir das Taschengeld erhöht. Das wäre auch eine Lösung.


MfG... und denken nicht vergessen!


----------



## Lintflas (20. September 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Eine ernst gemeinte Frage:
> Wie mach ichn das per Lastschrift?
> Wär mir auch so am liebsten da ichs bei WoW auch gemacht habe und nie probleme hatte.
> Ist halt wie du sagst am einfachsten aber beim angeben der Bezahlmethode hab ich diese Option nicht gesehen.



Ja, die haben das ein bissl unübersichtlich gestaltet. In deiner Accountverwaltung findest Du unter Kreditkarte im Dropdown-Menü ganz unten ELV. 


MfG


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Ich mache das auch mit Lastschrift ist weniger stressig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur noch wenige Stunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Ich konnte noch gar keine Zahlungsmethode angeben ist das normal?


----------



## Lintflas (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich mache das auch mit Lastschrift ist weniger stressig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch, das kannst Du in deiner Accountverwaltung unter Rechnungsübersicht -> Karte ändern. Dort das Dropdown-Menu unter Kreditkarte auf ELV stellen. Fertig.

Siehe oben, da steht es auch nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG.


----------



## Interminator (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich mache das auch mit Lastschrift ist weniger stressig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich machs auch per lastschrift, find ich persönlich recht angenehm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Doch, das kannst Du in deiner Accountverwaltung unter Rechnungsübersicht -> Karte ändern. Dort das Dropdown-Menu unter Kreditkarte auf ELV stellen. Fertig.
> 
> Siehe oben, da steht es auch nochmal.
> 
> ...



Nein kann nichts auswählen. Hängt das eventuell damit zusammen das ich bei Amazon die pre order bestellt habe?


----------



## Lintflas (20. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Nein kann nichts auswählen. Hängt das eventuell damit zusammen das ich bei Amazon die pre order bestellt habe?



Wenn Du deinen Key noch nicht eingegeben oder von Amazon bekommen hast, dann kann das sein, ja. 


Bei "Wurde mein Passwort für den Start von Aion™ aktualisiert" müsste bei Dir in fetter grüner Schrift "JA! FERTIG!" stehen.
Dann müsstest Du auch Zugriff auf die Zahlungsoptionen haben.


MfG


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Wenn Du deinen Key noch nicht eingegeben oder von Amazon bekommen hast, dann kann das sein, ja.
> 
> 
> Bei "Wurde mein Passwort für den Start von Aion™ aktualisiert" müsste bei Dir in fetter grüner Schrift "JA! FERTIG!" stehen.
> ...



Also meinen pre order key habe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten eingegeben. Du meinst wahrscheinlich den DVD-key der mit dem Spiel kommt oder?


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

igk schrieb:


> Nabend allerseits,
> 
> der Stress von gestern ist wieder vorüber, warten wir mal auf morgen ab
> 
> ...



Saturn, 30 Tage = 14,99 €

Komm ich einfach am besten hin, schnell nach der Arbeit^^


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

hab mir damals auch den PreCode bei *** gekauft.
glaub was über 6euro per paypal.

gab keine Probleme ! Key war nach 5min in meiner Mail (ohne komische Links^^)
Und key geht auch.....

man muss ja kein Gold, Kinah usw kaufen.


----------



## Tamîkus (20. September 2009)

igk schrieb:


> Nabend allerseits,
> 
> der Stress von gestern ist wieder vorüber, warten wir mal auf morgen ab
> 
> ...



hab vorner woche  media markt ne game time card mit 60 tagen spielzeit für 20 euro gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. September 2009)

Naja ich gehe davon aus spätestens wenn ich meinen DVD-key einegegeben habe wird mir eine Zahlungsmöglichkeit geboten sonst wäre es ja witzlos. 30 Tage habe ich ja eh frei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuskorr (20. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> /sing
> 
> 
> ich habe aber GOLD
> ...




Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrAkE (20. September 2009)

billiger gehts net -> Ebay

ja jetzt mault alle wieder rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenn es "geklaute karten sind"

da zahlt man nur 12-16 euro für 60 tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das funktioniert auch ;D

machen das bei WoW seit 4 jahren so und bei aion wird es nicht anders sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (20. September 2009)

na toll gestern bei mediamarkt gewesen:
was wollt ihr? ach da war schon mal einer da glaub ich
aber die dinger haben wir net

oO


----------



## leckaeis (20. September 2009)

Gamestop, Saturn, Media Markt .. iwo da 
Darüber mach ich mir dann Gedanken wenns soweit is und das is erst im November.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (20. September 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> na toll gestern bei mediamarkt gewesen:
> was wollt ihr? ach da war schon mal einer da glaub ich
> aber die dinger haben wir net
> 
> oO



im MM arbeiten auch nur deppen kein wunder..... da arbeiten die loser


----------



## Astrakiller (20. September 2009)

Also ich kann irgendwie keine Zahlungsmethode hinzufügen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wills auch per ELV machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## igk (20. September 2009)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Also ich kann irgendwie keine Zahlungsmethode hinzufügen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaub da musst mindestens einmal mit CC bezahlen oder überhaupt 1x per Gamecard damit LSV frei wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (20. September 2009)

Aschilles schrieb:


> ***, 22,99 € für 60tage



Selbst Schuld.

BTW: Ich kaufe meine Card ganz seriös bei Saturn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (20. September 2009)

Paypal, kostet genauso und ich hab keinerlei Aufwand.


----------



## Mavi-Blue (21. September 2009)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage zu den Paysafecards:

Und zwar hab schon des Öfter mit denen bezalht, doch wie läuft das bei Aion ab?
Geb ich den Code auf der NCSoft-Seite ein und erhalte dann ein Abo für 15/30/60 Tage, 
oder bekomm ich einen GTC-Code per Mail und geb den anschließend ein?


----------



## Mikroflame (21. September 2009)

Werde meine Karten im Gamestop in Minden kaufen. Hab sie letztens dort gesehen und das ist eigendlich am nächsten dran. (Nach Nienburg,aber nach Minden fahr ich sowieso ziemlich oft.)

Zu obigrer Frage.. Sorry,kein Plan xD


----------



## Tamîkus (21. September 2009)

in media markt  für 20 euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mavi-Blue (22. September 2009)

Mavi-Blue schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage zu den Paysafecards:
> 
> Und zwar hab schon des Öfter mit denen bezalht, doch wie läuft das bei Aion ab?
> Geb ich den Code auf der NCSoft-Seite ein und erhalte dann ein Abo für 15/30/60 Tage,
> oder bekomm ich einen GTC-Code per Mail und geb den anschließend ein?



Wieß keiner was darüber?


----------



## BloodElfHunter (24. September 2009)

ich spiele zwar noch WOW aber ich brauch mal was neues... werde mit Aion wie
alle meine anderen sachen auch bei directkey.de wieder holen. da kosten die ncsoft
gametimecards 12,50 und 20,50 öken.


----------



## roffell (24. September 2009)

schade dass es bei aion nicht wie bei wow über t-online geht   so könnte ich es wieder da drüber abbuchen lassen und mutter bekommt eh nix mit ;D


----------



## Lucióz (24. September 2009)

Öhm, warum GTC.

Gibt doch ELV
Zahlungsmethoden


----------



## ~Kieron~ (24. September 2009)

Ich kauf meine GameCard bei ***, hab dort bisher nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht, 5 Minuten nach Zahlung meinen CD Key gehabt, menie GameCard gehabt etc. Im übrigen hab ich via *** schon meinen normalen AION Code erhalten, da können sich so mach Pseudohochgelobte Händler hier ein Beispiel dran nehmen.

directkeys lass ich persönlich die finger weg, neuer firma, sitz in panama und schweiz, ... wo denn nun entweder oder - schaut nicht sonderlich toll aus. und mit gutscheinen und stammkundensystem bekomm ich den preis bei *** günstiger als 20,50


----------



## BloodElfHunter (9. Oktober 2009)

igk schrieb:


> *EDIT* Da ich nun mehrmals schlechtere Erfahrungen bei directkey.de gemacht habe, wurde oben wieder mein Ex-Lieferant und euch sicherlich durchaus bekannter Händler ***.de eingetragen.



Hi, kannst du deine schlechten Erfahrungen etwas genauer beschreiben? Ich habe schon viel dort gekauft und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit allem. Besonders gut ist der schnelle Support. Ich mag *** nicht. Aber man weiss ja nie...


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich kaufe alles bei AMAZON.
Auch die karten.


----------



## hasso1231 (24. August 2010)

Hallo Alle zusamm kauft auf garkein fall bei directkey.de habe mir dort ein spiel gekauft: call of duty 6 hat erstmal auch alles funktioniert aber bei der neuinstallation wurde mein account gesperrt samt allen spielen konnte ihn auch nicht mehr entsperren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . bei mein kumpel fast das selbe problem bei ihn wurde bei der neuinstallation der Bf2 account von EA gesperrt ! *Spiele sind nicht ohne grund so billig hat immer ein hacken leider zu spät gemerkt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*hoffe ihr fällt nicht drauf rein !!!*


----------

